#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  jee cut off 2013 Predict my all india rank

## CHEEKULI

mY SCORE IN JEE(MAIN) 2013 IS 165 AND I HAVE GOT 96% IN MY ISC BOARDS 2013, WHAT WILL BE MY ALL INDIA RANK? PL REPLY ASAP.





  Similar Threads: Predict my Jee Main Rank please predict my rank, and college i can get EAMCET Rank Predictor 2013 | EAMCET 2013 Expected Rank MHT CET Rank Predictor 2013 | MHT CET 2013 Expected Rank COMEDK Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for COMEDK 2013

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> mY SCORE IN JEE(MAIN) 2013 IS 165 AND I HAVE GOT 96% IN MY ISC BOARDS 2013, WHAT WILL BE MY ALL INDIA RANK? PL REPLY ASAP.


Hey,
       your rank would be around 10000....... Could you please tel me your home state and category ??

----------


## bhumikasurbhi

my score in jee main is 106(general) .my cbse board marks.is 91.2%.what can be my all india rank???

----------


## ajay vignesh

My jee main mark is 69 and board 86% watz my air?

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> my score in jee main is 106(general) .my cbse board marks.is 91.2%.what can be my all india rank???


Hey,
     Your rank would be more than 30000...... Could you please tel me your home state??

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




> My jee main mark is 69 and board 86% watz my air?


Hey,
      Your rank would be around 90000...... Could you plz tel me your category and home state??

----------


## ajay vignesh

I'm sc canditate from tamil nad

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> I'm sc canditate from tamil nad


Because of your category it'll be very easy for you to get nit thichy... all the best  :):

----------


## subham chhetry

my score in jee (main) is 46(OBC) and my A.H.S.E.C maks is 75.8% what can be my all india rank

----------


## subham chhetry

can i get admitted into silchar nit

----------


## dj1996

my friend got 101 in JEE MAINS. 
and 81% in CBSE BOARDS.
SC candidate
can he get admission in DTU comp sc.
or which trend he can get easily?
and what will be his rank.

Thanks..!!

----------


## Kash chopra

> my score in jee (main) is 46(OBC) and my A.H.S.E.C maks is 75.8% what can be my all india rank


Your rank would around 1,50,000.....

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




> my friend got 101 in JEE MAINS. 
> and 81% in CBSE BOARDS.
> SC candidate
> can he get admission in DTU comp sc.
> or which trend he can get easily?
> and what will be his rank.
> 
> Thanks..!!


Your rank would be around 55000..... What is your home state??

----------


## dj1996

home state delhi

----------


## sourav mandal

i got 64 mark in jee main n i got 79% in cbse n i m sc candidate

----------


## coolplayer160

i hve got 212 in jee mains & 85% in cbse boards..... tell me the worst possible scenario....!!!.... n (logical answers expected).....17 k se neeche toh nhi jaayegi na..?

----------


## Ankur134

Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?
plz do reply

----------


## avatar180

Dear Sir, 

Jee main score - 191

Boards - (Best of five)-- 91.4%

Best of four - 93.8%

Physics board marks 90

Chemistry board marks 95

Maths board marks 95

I belong to Delhi region

Can i get mech engg. at dtu?

----------


## nikhil859

Hello 
I have got 160 in jee mains and 87% in class 12 CBSE  
Can any one please predict my rank 
Reply as soon as possible

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> i got 64 mark in jee main n i got 79% in cbse n i m sc candidate


Your rank would be more than 1,00,000... but because of your category quota u have fair chances to get nit ...... What is your home state>??

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 PM ----------




> i hve got 212 in jee mains & 85% in cbse boards..... tell me the worst possible scenario....!!!.... n (logical answers expected).....17 k se neeche toh nhi jaayegi na..?


Your rank would be approx 14000.... What is your preferred branch??

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




> Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?
> plz do reply


\\

Your rank would be around 21000..... U have few chances to get core branches in nits... All the best  :): 

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------




> Dear Sir, 
> 
> Jee main score - 191
> 
> Boards - (Best of five)-- 91.4%
> 
> Best of four - 93.8%
> 
> Physics board marks 90
> ...


Your rank would be under 15000..... U have chances to get dtu in 5th round  :): 

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:58 PM ----------




> Hello 
> I have got 160 in jee mains and 87% in class 12 CBSE  
> Can any one please predict my rank 
> Reply as soon as possible


Your rank would be more than 15000..... What is your home state??

----------


## Ankur134

_Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?_
General category...
what options do i have?? if niits? then wat branch cud i get? i live in chandigarh.. but i dont mind studying anywhere in india as far as my career is concerned...
i m really stressed iif i wud get a gud branch + niit...
Plz do answer.. thanks

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> _Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?_
> General category...
> what options do i have?? if niits? then wat branch cud i get? i live in chandigarh.. but i dont mind studying anywhere in india as far as my career is concerned...
> i m really stressed iif i wud get a gud branch + niit...
> Plz do answer.. thanks


Your rank will be 21000 and u can get nit jalandhar because u have domicile quota  :):

----------


## rishabhd pandey

Can you please give me my percentile?

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Your rank will be 21000 and u can get nit jalandhar because u have domicile quota


Sir i got 166 in mains and 87.8% in cbse, obc category, from chandigarh whinch nit can i get and which branch 
I also have domicile of punjab as my mother works in punjab govt. office
PLZZZZ Reply Sir....... :(sweat):

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> Sir i got 166 in mains and 87.8% in cbse, obc category, from chandigarh whinch nit can i get and which branch 
> I also have domicile of punjab as my mother works in punjab govt. office
> PLZZZZ Reply Sir.......


your rank would be around 21000.. nit jalandhar is the best option for u dude

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> your rank would be around 21000.. nit jalandhar is the best option for u dude


Thanks for reply...... :(wasntme): 
Which branch can i get?
What abt NIT Kurukshetra?   :(sweat):

----------


## Shreya singh

> Thanks for reply......
> Which branch can i get?
> What abt NIT Kurukshetra?


u can get any branch in nit jalandhar and it or civil engg in nit kurakshetra  :):

----------


## ranaJency

@ Shreya singh  madam, u once told me my rank would be around 45000 . But what would be my exact AIR (45000 OR 50000) plzz help (with 103 in JEE & 88% i.e. 99.09 percentile in Gujarat Board.. with my cat OBC)

----------


## Shreya singh

> @ Shreya singh  madam, u once told me my rank would be around 45000 . But what would be my exact AIR (45000 OR 50000) plzz help (with 103 in JEE & 88% i.e. 99.09 percentile in Gujarat Board.. with my cat OBC)


I think ranks are out. u can check your exact rank from jee main site  :):

----------


## ranaJency

[MENTION=77359]Shreya singh[/MENTION].. ya i have checked my AIR in open is 33724 and in OBC is 7026.. and state rank in open is 1248 and OBC is 113.. Now can i get in computr in NIT, Surat?

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> @Shreya singh .. ya i have checked my AIR in open is 33724 and in OBC is 7026.. and state rank in open is 1248 and OBC is 113.. Now can i get in computr in NIT, Surat?


U can easily get nit surat because of your category quota  :):  All the best

----------

